

Postico: A Modern PostgreSQL Client for OS X - daviducolo
https://eggerapps.at/postico/

======
leetrout
Previously discussed
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9075827](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9075827)
around the time it launched.

------
msluyter
It's improved since the last time I looked at it, so good work. A couple of
issues I ran into:

1) if you have an empty blank line after a query, you get a syntax error

2) an option to expand column widths to match column name would be nice.

3) Perhaps I'm not getting it, but for ad hoc sql queries, I'd prefer a free
form text window a la Toad or Squirrel, where the query that the cursor is on
is the current query to be executed (via key binding). I switch back and forth
between queries a lot, and it's useful to be able view several of them
simultaneously. The current interface is feels way too limited and clumsy,
imho. Being able to go forward/back in history is nice (though I need to be
able to rebind the shortcut, as ctrl-cmd-left/ctrl-cmd-right are both bound to
Spectacle), but not sufficient, imho. You need to be able to view multiple
queries at a time.

4) An optional 'auto-limit' is an awesome feature of squirrel that allows you
to do all sorts of queries quickly without having to always type "limit 1" or
whatnot. I had forgotten how much I had relied on it until I tried using this
and kept accidentally getting giant result sets.

5) Another nice to have (also in Squirrel) - autocomplete.

6) If you could pull up and instasearch the query history with like cmd-P
(like sublime or atom) or something that would be amazing.

7) Essential: allow user to remap/redefine keyboard shortcuts.

Keep going! If one day this is sufficient to supplant Squirrel then I'll
definitely buy it.

------
hankinsoft
You could also try SQLPro for Postgres
[http://hankinsoft.com/SQLProPostgres/](http://hankinsoft.com/SQLProPostgres/)

There is a good review available at [https://www.compose.io/articles/tooltime-
sqlpro-for-postgres...](https://www.compose.io/articles/tooltime-sqlpro-for-
postgres-and-keylord-for-redis/)

Disclaimer that I am the dev.

~~~
yuters
I like this one a lot. Just two minor feedbacks:

\- I feel like there should be a default behavior (Select top 100 rows) when
double clicking a table.

\- The app crash when querying a table with no data.

~~~
hankinsoft
Thanks, I like the idea of the default behaviour for double click. I had never
though of that.

Working on fixing the query with no data crash. I've seen it reported a few
times, but haven't been able to reproduce it yet. I THINK I know whats going
on though.

------
cfeduke
I nearly bought this when it launched due to how frustrated I get with
pgAdmin.

As other posters noted its missing a lot of features. I knew my frustrations
would not be solved.

I use IntelliJ's database stuff instead, which I "discovered" as a result for
my hunt for _the_ PGSQL admin tool after Postico's announcement. (Until that
point I had largely avoided IDE database stuff because they often try to make
you do insane things, like use the mouse to design tables.) When I considered
the price of purchase for a stand alone PGSQL admin tool and an IntelliJ
personal license [including yearly renewals] it became pretty clear what the
correct choice for me was.

In terms of the things I need to do as a software engineer in regards to
PGSQL, IntelliJ has everything I need; plus in recent versions IdeaVIM works
more reliably.

~~~
ClayM
Yep, I'm really liking IntelliJ 0xDBE. aside from it's name. God that's awful.

~~~
cfeduke
I forgot they turned it into its own spin off product. I've always liked the
IntelliJ stuff having suffered through a few years of Eclipse.

------
mendozao
My favorite postgres gui by far has been Psequel.

[http://www.psequel.com/](http://www.psequel.com/)

------
eddieroger
It's very pretty, but I can't seem to find how to look at and/or modify
functions, which are a pretty big part of my current setup. Lots of promise
though, but I'm not sure I'd drop this much money on it's current feature set
based on my use, especially when Navicat Essentials for Postgres is the same
price.

------
jordigg
Been using it for some months already and love it. I'm missing some features
like being able to dump or upload an entire DB backup from a file (have to use
another app for that). Hope I can get all functionality in one place soon.

UI is great and really easy to use. I really recommend it to anyone using
PostgreSQL as DB.

Great job from Jakob, the developer behind it.

~~~
geekam
> dump or upload an entire DB backup from a file (have to use another app for
> that)

What's the other app that you use?

------
hit8run
I really like [http://www.sequelpro.com/](http://www.sequelpro.com/) for
mysql. The lack of a good admin gui for postgres is one reason I preferred
mysql over postgres.

~~~
brightball
Check out Navicat.

------
bradleyankrom
I seem to recall there being talk about Sequel Pro adding support for Postgres
a while back. Anyone know if that's still on the table?

------
eis
Just gave it a try but it's stuck in "Opening connection to server..." and
never finishes. Doesn't even seem to have any error log window or similar
where I would be able to see what the issue is. Also has no timeout it seems.

Am using the SSH tunnel feature btw.

~~~
jakobegger
That sounds like a firewall issue. Email me and I'll help debug:
jakob@eggerapps.at

~~~
eis
Thanks for the offer but it worked after deleting the favorite and restarting
the app.

Quick feedback:

\- I can't find a way to see indexes or functions, only the basic table
structure in terms of columns.

\- The results tables seem to make poor choices when it comes to column
widths. Some columns with short header and content are very wide while other
columns with long header or content are too narrow. You can see this easily by
doing an EXPLAIN ANALYZE query - you'll get a single short column that you
have to drag with your mouse in order to read anything out of it.

\- It would be very useful if one could have several queries (maybe tabs) open
alongside each other instead of going through the history.

\- Somehow the history doesn't feel as nice as it could be. Someone else
already mentioned a Sublime Text like fuzzy matcher. Or a favorites system.
The previous point about tabs would help with this problem.

\- The execution time on the lower right seems to contain the connection round
trip (in my test case about 300ms). It would be nice to see the actual query
execution time instead (here 0.014ms).

------
agopaul
Looks good. Still, pg doesn't have a client with a _good_ graphical editor yet
(to draw tables and their relationships between them).

On the other hand, MySQL has MySQL Workbench which works quite well, even if
it has some bugs

------
swalsh
I'm happy for this thread, before this I've just the standard Admin app, and
it's always been one of the worst parts of using Postgres.

